# WWII Fighter Prints / Sketches



## Pete7664 (Oct 15, 2016)

I was hoping that someone could give me some info on some prints I have. They are all signed by a Henry Clark and some are dated 1943.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just to prevent neck damage,

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 354827



Ah! The Terry Special I believe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2016)

A nice sketch. Based on a rudimentary Google search, Martlet AL257 is a fairly well photographed aircraft that served for a short time with 804 Naval Air Squadron based in the Orkneys at the time (late 1940, early 1941). Not sure who your Henry Clark is but chances are he sketched the bird based on extant photos.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2016)

Terry did it...!


----------



## Tracker (Oct 24, 2016)

Found another but no info on the artist
.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 25, 2016)

Found this about him. He worked for Grumman. Known as 'Hank' Clark.

Hank Clark Artwork Collection: Aircraft Lithographs

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Tracker (Oct 30, 2016)

Good find!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2016)

Yep..


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice bit of sleuthing Chris

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

